# What’s the latest situation in Calais? Anyone traveled back by ferry in the last few



## goneoff (Oct 20, 2009)

We are traveling over with P&O (Dover-Calais) on Friday with the grandchildren for a few days in France returning the following Thursday on the same route. Has anyone traveled back recently from Calais to Dover on the Ferry if so what is the situation there? Don’t ideally want to be stuck for days in long traffic jams with half a dozen migrants hanging off my sat dish. Thanks


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Returned yeasterday afternoon and parked up in the dock car park for an hour. No sign of trouble and no sign of immigrants.

Ron


----------



## goneoff (Oct 20, 2009)

Cheers


----------

